# ROCK SHOX psylo XC U-TURN 80-125 mm Federgabel



## Spitti (25. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ROCK-SHOX-psylo-XC-U-TURN-80-125-mm-Federgabel-/150667491467?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item23147b788b


----------

